# new 15" aloy rally ll rims



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi guys I am looking into buying the new style 15" alloy 1 piece rally ll rims for my 67 GTO do any you guys have this type of wheel on your GTO'S if so can you post pictures or have any info good bad about them ames performance sells them 180 per wheel I only can find pictures of the 17" rally ll rims on some Pontiacs but I have yet too see the 15" version on a car I have new 15 bf Goodrich so I cant go new rims and tires thanks.:cheers.......Matt


----------

